# Chinese Stir-fry with Brown Sauce



## GotGarlic (Dec 12, 2012)

*Chinese Stir-fry with Brown Sauce*

_Sauce ingredients:_
6 tbsp. soy sauce
2 tbsp. rice wine or dry sherry
2 tsp. cornstarch
1 tsp. sugar
1/2 tsp. toasted sesame oil
1/4 tsp. rice vinegar or white vinegar
1/4 tsp. oyster sauce
1 tsp. sriracha or Chinese chile-garlic paste (optional)

Whisk ingredients together in a small bowl and set aside.

_Stir-fry ingredients:_
2 tbsp. peanut or canola oil
2 cloves garlic, lightly crushed
2 1/4-inch slices fresh ginger
1 pound boneless chicken or pork loin, cut into bite-size pieces
4 cups sliced vegetables - I usually use 1 onion, 2 stalks celery, and 2 bell peppers of different colors

Heat 1 tbsp. oil over medium-high heat in wok or large saute pan. Add 1 clove garlic and 1 slice ginger; swirl in pan to flavor oil. Remove and discard.

Add chicken or pork in one layer to pan; let sit till browned on one side, then stir-fry for a couple minutes to continue browning. Remove to a medium bowl and set aside.

Add second tbsp. oil and remaining garlic and ginger to pan. Swirl and cook for a minute, then remove and discard. Add vegetables and stir-fry for a few minutes, till crisp-tender. Push vegetables to sides of pan. Re-whisk sauce ingredients and add to center of pan, stirring till thick and bubbly; this will only take a minute. Toss vegetables with sauce, add meat back to pan with any drippings, and toss all together till coated with sauce. Serve over cooked rice.


----------



## msmofet (Feb 12, 2013)

*YUM*


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks, MsM! Is that a YUM because you tried it and like it, or because it sounds good? It is quite delish


----------



## msmofet (Feb 12, 2013)

Stir fry is *YUM*!! LOL Sounds good. I make stir fry often and use oyster sauce in my brown sauce for beef.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Feb 14, 2013)

Sounds lovely


----------



## makofr (Feb 14, 2013)

I also love chenese woks!  I recently learn to do this one:
Chinese Wok with Chicken, Snow Peas and Cashew Nuts | Travel For Taste


----------

